# Fitting new RTD sensors to Amazon Dalian



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I'm not technically minded and I'm not very practical, and so this bit of downtime I'm getting is probably a recipe for me destroying the roaster.

I ordered bespoke RTDs from Thermosense. I believe I've ended up with the same one as @Hasi bought. They come with the attached connectors, which appear to be slightly too big because they won't thread into the hole where the ET sensor goes in. [I think somebody established the correct size connector. Feel free to point it out!]

It took me ages to get from this:









To this:

















But clearly only about 1cm or so of the sheath will end up in the drum. The pre-existing sensor sheath in the Dalian is the same length and is fully submerged in the drum.

Hopefully you can see that there are crimps on either side that prevent me from sliding the connector any further. So, what am I doing wrong, or what should I do?

A thousand thank yous in advance. And don't even get me started on setting it up for logging data - that's a whole other issue.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Bumping this. Has anybody got any better suggestions for connectors? I might be in need of M14 or M12, having read the other threads.


----------

